# Vom Server laden erzwingen



## Robert Steichele (2. November 2003)

Kann ich erzwingen, dass sich die Browser der Anwender immer die Daten vom Server ziehen und nicht aus ihrem lokalen cache? Habe das Problem, dass  Änderungen nur selten angezeigt werden, da immer die alten Versionen aus dem cache geladen werden.


----------



## Fabian H (2. November 2003)

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials136794.html


----------

